# Pooch test and double teat questions.



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my newest does kinda has me on the fence about being bred. I got her on the milk stand and I noticed she has double teats on her right udder the are both attached to the udder. I don't know if this will be hard for her to raise her own kids? I like leaving my kids on the mother rather than bottle feeding and I wish I had noticed this before. She's a great little gal and I really do not want to place her in with my wether as she has the chances to throw some great coloring. She's been with a registered ND so I'm hoping she is bred and that her double teats won't affect kidding. I have no desire to show her so cosmetically I do not mind. But here are her pooch pics(she us a year old ff and her teats are covered with hair so I couldn't get a great picture) there is no udder development yet. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Cowgirlup11 (Apr 22, 2014)

Our boer does we actually prefer to have 2 on each side. That is as long as they were good sized teats seperated from each other and as long as they worked! When does nurse thier kids they want them all there nursing at the same time otherwise they will kick them off or walk away. So if a doe has triplets one kid is always just holding a place. Here is a video you can watch the explains it better.





And another


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you! They are probably about an inch apart, I've read about people removing them and I don't think I could do that to her. As long as there are no problems with nursing then I'll continue to have her raise kids. 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Anyone want to make a guess about the pooch test? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I've heard removing extra teats can be super dangerous for the doe! The area can fill with milk and have no where to go! 

How far along would she be if she is pregnant? I think it looks like she is!

If she has an inch between the two teats then that space will actually get wider as her udder fills - the kids will have no problem nursing. It's good to know if the front teat is functional or not though so you should test it when she comes in to milk. It stinks if they are not functional and the kids are constantly testing a false teat.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm hoping it's functional. And I do not know. She was with a buck December till I got her this past week. But she doesn't have any udder growth and isn't too chunky so I would guess around 2 months. Thank you so much! 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

